# Straight fronts and heel position



## Karla (Dec 14, 2010)

Have any of you tried using a platform or place board to teach straight fronts and heel positions?

My trainer had me use chutes to help guide him, but I'm still not getting the results that I want. I was looking at youtube videos and found a few who use a platform to teach correct positions.




 
I think this method might work better. I had my hubby make a platform for me. It's important to custom size the platform to fit your dog. With your dog standing comfortably, you measure the width of the front legs and the back legs and only add an inch or two so that the position is precise. The instructions for length measurement is from the tips of their toes to the back of their rear feet and add 4 inches. They didn't think the length mattered too much. For me it does because I want close fronts and he will have to be on the platform completely to be correct. 

I have done rear end awareness exercises, but being straight has been a bugger for us. I will give this a try, but if you have any other suggestions, please let me know.

Thanks!


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

My first trainer suggested this method too. She liked the platform better than using plastic piping.

I didn't use either, but should have.


----------



## DunRingill (Dec 28, 2007)

I haven't used either.....hate using props that need to be faded!!


----------



## Guardyan (Aug 29, 2005)

I like the idea of platform work and I use one when teaching go-outs. With that said, it can be just another training tool that needs to be faded out.

One other thing that helps with our long-bodied sheps is to be extremely aware of where and when you are producing your rewards. For example, if you want close fronts the reward always needs to be produced close and centered on the body. If you reward with your hands, be sure to alternate from left to right. I spit food but only if my dog comes in close and straight. Hope this helps!


----------



## Karla (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanks for the replies! 

I know it's just a tool that needs to be faded, but I do like it better than using pvc posts. 

Shyne, that's some great advice! I need to pay particular attention to rewarding the correct position. I like to spit food too. It does help to bring him in close and straight. It also helped me a lot when I was working on attention heeling.


----------

